# 2 young children (2&5), NYC to Hua Hin, will school costs bankrupt me?



## Redoctober (Jul 22, 2011)

My daughter will start Kindergarten this year, I am retired. (But because I am only in my 40's, will have to get a child support visa eventually).

My wife and children all have dual citizenship. 

Anyway, here is the question:

Without spending several hundred thousand Baht per child, is there any way insure a proper education in Hua Hin?

What options do I have?

Can anyone recommend a school?

Thanks in advance. lane:


----------



## ready to move (Aug 4, 2011)

Redoctober said:


> My daughter will start Kindergarten this year, I am retired. (But because I am only in my 40's, will have to get a child support visa eventually).
> 
> My wife and children all have dual citizenship.
> 
> ...


Hello sorry you have not had any hits or advice not being in TL I can only offer what I am looking at in Phillippines. Home schooling and interaction with local kids depending on strict overwatch. I am not going to do the private schools until I can see if my child age 7 will like it there. I am traveling by myself but have some good freinds who live there. I wish you best of luck but your best bet is to beat the bush with freind in tow to point you around. Expats who live there in the area you are going are your best option. There is no way to do most stuff until you get there. Adios I hope it helps.


----------

